# "othering"



## xenoglaux

I'm looking for a way to say "othering" in Portuguese.  The best way I can explain the context is by quoting from the University of Texas' website:

"Othering is a way of defining and securing one’s own positive identity through the stigmatization of an 'other.'  Whatever the markers of social differentiation that shape the meaning of 'us' and 'them,' whether they are racial, geographic, ethnic, economic or ideological, there is always the danger that they will become the basis for a self-affirmation that depends upon the denigration of the other group."

I'm writing a paper in which I'm trying to explain how Rachel de Queiroz criticizes the process of "othering" in her short stories.  Any Portuguese-speaking social scientists in the house?

Thanks!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

No Portuguese word comes to mind that renders that meaning, other than _estigmatização _(stigmatization). Hopefully, the true "social scientists in the house" will come up with better options.


xenoglaux said:


> depends upon the *denigration* of the other group."


Seemingly, there is an interesting case of _othering_ in the word in bold.


----------



## Vanda

Hey, I've find more about this interesting word here, and the French word for it. 


> *Other* or *constitutive other* (also referred to as *othering)
> **Autrui* se conçoit comme l'alter ego c'est-à-dire l'autre moi.



So, what about the *alter ego*?
alter ego =  O outro eu, ou seja, pessoa na qual se pode confiar como em si mesmo.  /  Aquele que substitui perfeitamente o outro.


----------



## Outsider

This is a very specialized term. I doubt if anyone here will be able to help you.


----------



## coolbrowne

No reflection on *xenoglaux* , (I understand one must play the hand one is dealt ) but to use "other" as a verb is _such an assault_ on the language of Shakespeare (Have they no shame? )

That being said, I don’t think this fits the stated context at all.


Vanda said:


> alter ego = O outro eu, ou seja, pessoa na qual se pode confiar como em si mesmo. / Aquele que substitui perfeitamente o outro.


Although "alter ego" reflects the (much deeper) Lacanian "Other" concept, what the quoted text describes is quite the opposite: rather than referring to someone with the _same characteristics_, it seeks to stress _difference_ in someone else, indeed _in a group_ of other people. The quoted author clearly injects the element of stigmatization/denigration.

I believe you can use the Portuguese word "*alterização*" (***) since it has seems to have been similarly distorted in academia.

Regards

(***) In my humble opinion, not as ofensive as, if you pardon my French, "othering"


----------



## Vanda

Ah, gente, fala sério! Eu peguei a tradução dada a othering no francês e traduzi ao português. Se vocês se deram ao trabalho de olhar o _link _que coloquei, _tá_ lá: _*Autrui* se conçoit comme l'alter ego c'est-à-dire l'autre moi._
Em verdadeito tupiniquim: alter ego. (All puns intended.)


----------



## Outsider

Vanda, "alter ego" é um substantivo. _Othering_ aqui é um verbo.


----------



## Vanda

Ha. Mea culpa. Nem li tudo como um verdadeiro newbie.


----------



## coolbrowne

Vale a observação, mas receio que possa ocultar o fato de que se trata de parte menor da diferença





Outsider said:


> Vanda, "alter ego" é um substantivo. _Othering_ aqui é um verbo.


De fato, a primeira coisa que fiz foi _dar-me a esse trabalho_. 


Vanda said:


> Se vocês se deram ao trabalho de olhar o _link _que ...


E foi justamente aí que vi que se tratava de conceito diferente (e bem mais profundo) _do citado por *xenoglaux*_. De fato, trata-se de um gerúndio que, tendo função de substantivo _no texto citado_, descreve ação ou atitude, e não conceito filisófico. De qualquer forma, a diferença conceitual é bem mais importante.

Cumprimentos


----------



## olivinha

Oi, pessoal.
Será que esta definição da wiki ajuda?
The *Other* or *constitutive other* (also referred to as *othering*) is a key concept in continental philosophy... It refers, or attempts to refer, to that which is 'other' than the concept being considered. The term often means a person other than oneself, and is often capitalised. The Other is singled out as different.
A  person's definition of the 'Other' is part of what defines or even constitutes the self and other phenomena and cultural units. It has been used in social science to understand the processes by which societies and groups exclude 'Others' who they want to subordinate or who do not fit into their society.


----------



## Guigo

Não poderia ser *discriminação, segregação, separação* ou, talvez, *marginalização*?


----------



## coolbrowne

I don't think so.





Guigo said:


> Não poderia ser *discriminação, segregação, separação* ou, talvez, *marginalização*?


 These are different possible _consequences of_ "*alterização*" (or, pardon me, "othering") _as used in the originally quoted text_.


----------



## xenoglaux

Unfortunately, none of the suggested terms really works in the context.  I guess I'll simply have to accept that some words cannot be translated.  I'm opting to use the word "outrezação."  It's a made-up word, but "othering" is a made-up word in English so I figure it's fair 

Thanks to everyone for trying!


----------



## coolbrowne

Of course you will choose what you will choose, but good luck with that:





xenoglaux said:


> I'm opting to use the word "outrezação."  It's a made-up word, but "othering" is a made-up word in English...


I realize that much (but not all) of the discussion focused on a different concept, but don't let that lead you astray. Simply put:
*Alterização* is pretty good, in fact, _a darn sight better that I ever expected to find_, when I first winced at the original term
Even _if you didn't have a suitable Portuguese equivalent_ (such as the one above), some of the proposed alternatives (mostly the ones ending in *ão *) would be way better of "*outrezação*".
You can do better than _fair_. Best regards


----------



## fernandobn97007

From the Ivo Korytowsky English-Portuguese dictionary
Othering = Alterização


----------



## Vanda

O Cool havia sugerido alterização lá em cima, também acho uma boa opção.

Este artigo é interessante: anonimato ou alterização.


----------



## almufadado

"Alienação" (alienation) is a concept also included in your request, but very contextual dependent.

You can "alienate a property" (alienar uma propriedade) as in you have sold it (tu vendeste-a) .

You can "alienate a person" as in you have, besides ignoring he/she, left he/she completly apart.

So ...
"Othering is a way of defining and securing one’s own positive identity through the stigmatization of an 'other.' Whatever the markers of social differentiation that shape the meaning of 'us' and 'them,'

"Alienar outrém é uma forma de definir e agregar a nossa própria identidade através da estigmatização do 'outro', qualquer que sejam os conceitos de diferenciação social que modelam o significado de 'nós' e os 'outros'".

Wow, this is to0 American for me !!!


----------



## Outsider

xenoglaux said:


> Unfortunately, none of the suggested terms really works in the context.  I guess I'll simply have to accept that some words cannot be translated.  I'm opting to use the word "outrezação."


Don't do that. It sounds awful. Use "alterização" if you don't manage to find a specialized reference. It's the exact equivalent to "otherization" (_alter_ is Latin for "other").

P.S. O Coolbrowne tem razão quanto ao facto de a principal diferença não ser entre substantivo e verbo. A principal diferença, como ele bem explicou, é que _othering_ descreve uma acção, ao passo que "alter ego" apenas descreve uma relação estática.


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> A principal diferença, como ele bem explicou, é que _othering_ descreve uma acção, ao passo que "alter ego" apenas descreve uma relação estática.



Logo junta-se um dos verbos transitivos _tipo assim_ "ser, estar, parecer, ficar, continuar, permanecer".

"Criar um alter-ego é uma forma...."


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> "Criar um alter-ego é uma forma...."


 
Se me permitem, não me parece que _'alter ego'_ se ajuste ao caso em apreço. O _alter ego_ é um outro '_eu_', uma segunda personalidade da mesma pessoa, não um terceiro que é estigmatizado como o Xenoglaux refere. Não conheço o termo técnico português (se é que há tradução), mas, se tivesse de escolher, de momento iria também por '_alterizaçã_o'.


----------



## BENTEVI

"Thou shalt not reinvent the wheel"

O termo "othering" já foi traduzido para "alterização". Já é aceito assim em psicologia:

Quase sempre é um processo de *alterização*, onde tentamos realçar a nossa aparente normalidade frente aos defeitos dos outros. É uma lástima interminável. *...*
www2.uol.com.br

possibilidade de tornar-se outro, de *alterização*, passa pela mudança de condição objetiva. O programa significava esta possibilidade; a possibilidade de *...*
www.bscolway.com.br/

A *alterização* consiste em que um bebê fique referido em suas manifestações não a seu próprio corpo, mas a uma ordem simbólica. Para isto é preciso que a mãe *...*
www.proceedings.scielo.br/scielo

Assim, entre identificação e *alterização*, os escrivães medievais portugueses, guiados por métodos exegéticos e hermenêuticos com finalidades *...*
www.eventos.uevora.pt


----------

